# Want to study. Need help.



## RequimOfAMemory

Is there anyone who was from the US that went to Italy to study that could help me? Or anyone with any information would be helpful. I'm considering directly enrolling in an Italian university, not participating in a semester or a year long study abroad program. I've done quite a bit of research already, but there are not very many detailed sources.

The biggest issue I've come across is transferring education from here to Italy. The consulate is telling me I need to have completed 2 years of college before I can apply to a faculty (like engineering, architecture, etc.) I'm not sure what that means since I'm still in high school. I want to apply as a first year student. Will I have to spend 2 extra years studying?

If it helps, I want to study international economics or something similar.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

I don't have any experience in Italy, but I live in France and I know that there, a US high school diploma is considered one year short of college admission. For admission to the first year of a French university, you normally need to have completed one year of American university or junior college.

If the Italians are saying that you need two years past a high school diploma, it sounds like they want you to have a two-year associates degree before they'll admit you to their universities.

There is information about the Italian university system on a European website called Euridyce Eurydice - Information network on education in Europe - Réseau d'information sur l'éducation en Europe
There might be something there about recognition of US high school diplomas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## livialen

you do need to have completed a total of 13 years (here in italy there is primary school 5 years, middle school 3 years, highschool 5 years) before being allowed to enrol at university.
Apart from this, I see no problem. Universities are not too expensive (fees depend on your income and may vary from about 350-1500euros per annum for a public university - there are some good private universities too like LUMSA and LUISS, both in Rome, that will be around 5000euros - more or less, not sure...it's been some time ago since I got my degree). Another excellent university for economics is Bocconi in Milan. A little more expensive as far as i can remember. To rent a room, consider 500Euros a month, although you can find at less or live somewhere out of Rome and take the train & public transport (about 480euros per year for a 70km radius)into the city. 
In italy few people speak english, so learning italian will be a must, also to follow lectures.
Thats about all...if need more advise give me a shout!


----------



## broadwaydannyrose

*still willing?*

hi! I live in Bologna one of the major uni cities in the country. You should make sure you took all those years and then the enrollment will be no problem. many foreigners study here, I am sure you'll have little trouble. In this city the costs for a room range from 300 to 500. Get in touch if you need help! ciao


----------



## asea

Does anyone know about Universities in Milan? I have found a couple which I think have courses taught in English - but for one university you need to be Catholic which I am not & the other's website was in Italian. I have British A-levels - am not sure whether I would be able to use these for a Bachelor's degree in Italy?


----------

